# LF jobes fert



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

looking for jobes fertilizer spikes and what ones are the best again Crappy tire had so many different ones HELP


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The ones meant for ferns.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

anyone's meant for ferns there were like 6 different kinds


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

they were all for shrubs were do i go in east van for these things


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

try Walmart


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

You can get them at Art Knapp in Richmond on Alderbridge. They have the ones for ferns.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

pick up a pack of 60 from walmart for $2.50 before taxes. 13-4-5 (NPK). had good results.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

NPK ? im confused


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i hope tiger lotus like jobe spikes


----------

